# Your Favorite Rooster's



## LindaR (Aug 20, 2012)

This is my biggest Rooster at this time. He is 5 1/2 months old & quite the 
"pretty boy" He made some sort of noise yesterday so maybe will be crowing before long. He is a Silver Laced Wyandotte. I am gonna be rooster poor 
soon, as out of my 7 Blue Laced Red Wyandotte's I have 4 roosters & 3 pullets. These younger ones are 2 1/2 months old. Also have a young Golden Lace Wyandotte Roo & 2 hens !


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

LindaR said:


> This is my biggest Rooster at this time. He is 5 1/2 months old & quite the
> "pretty boy" He made some sort of noise yesterday so maybe will be crowing before long. He is a Silver Laced Wyandotte. I am gonna be rooster poor
> soon, as out of my 7 Blue Laced Red Wyandotte's I have 4 roosters & 3 pullets. These younger ones are 2 1/2 months old. Also have a young Golden Lace Wyandotte Roo & 2 hens !


Nice looking rooster! Couldn't help but notice the Welsummer hen in the last pic. She's very nice looking also.


----------



## back2simplelife (Jul 6, 2013)

This is my (hopefully) only rooster so not sure about favorite just yet.. lol
B-Clux


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

back2simplelife said:


> This is my (hopefully) only rooster so not sure about favorite just yet.. lol
> B-Clux


He reminds me of a Blue Copper Marans.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

This is my American Game rooster. He's my breeding rooster. The two smaller ones are his offspring. They're my replacement roosters. The red one is my favorite. He protects his hens even at his young age. He isn't even breeding yet and he protects them like a broody momma hen does her chicks, lol. When the pullets (his sisters) holler he runs up ready to take on whatever's there. The gray one is a big baby, lol. The red one even protects him, lol. The gray one was the pick of the bunch, but I would take the red over him any day.  Love American Games!


----------



## back2simplelife (Jul 6, 2013)

MaransGuy said:


> He reminds me of a Blue Copper Marans.


and a Blue copper Marans he is!


----------



## LindaR (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone ! The Wellsummer I got just for her egg color ! Am having fun with these birds ! 
Yes it is funny to see the way the roosters stut around & show the hens a bug ect. Yesterday one of 
the young BLR Wyandotte's had a tiny baby mouse. The other birds were chasing her. I am getting
what has turned out to be a RIR egg every day. This is out of the 5 1/2 month hens, so they 
are beginning to lay !


----------



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

This is my sizzle roo, Cosmo


----------



## RickaRae (Aug 12, 2013)

This is Lord John Grey. No special breed, he was cute in the "Assorted Bantam" bin at the feed store. I was hoping he would a she, but he's still precious!


----------



## RickaRae (Aug 12, 2013)

RickaRae said:


> This is Lord John Grey. No special breed, he was cute in the "Assorted Bantam" bin at the feed store. I was hoping he would a she, but he's still precious!


*would BE a she...


----------



## Bluerooster (Jan 19, 2013)

A couple of my favorite roos:

The first one, is a Hatch/Kelso/Typewriter cross. He started out as a mean little snot. But grew into the most gentle rooster on the yard.

The second pic is his Dad.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Bluerooster said:


> A couple of my favorite roos:
> 
> The first one, is a Hatch/Kelso/Typewriter cross. He started out as a mean little snot. But grew into the most gentle rooster on the yard.
> 
> The second pic is his Dad.


Beautiful roosters!


----------

